# "Normal labs" what to do?



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys! I've had a doctor run labs:
T4 5.6 Range 4.5 - 12
TSH 2.01 Range .40 - 4.50
FT3 2.5. Range 2.3 - 4.2

My doctor says I'm in the normal range BUT I have significant sudden hair loss, unexplained weight gain (while dieting and exercising), changes in menstrual periods, puffy face, recent asthma diagnosis. I'm 33 female and have family history of thyroid diseases. Totally feel helpless. Doctor says my thyroid is enlarged and ordered an ultrasound for next week. Any advice? Will an ultrasound show something different if labs don't?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Yes - you are "in range " but your FT-3 is "low range" and you are symptomatic, that means you would likely react favorably to a low dose of levothyroxine supplementation. Also, a Total 4 is a fairly useless lab to look at thyroid hormone function. Free T-4 is the correct lab as well as Free T-3 will tell you the free and unbound thyroid hormone in your system at time of draw.

The ultrasound will be looking for nodules. Nodules can impact thyroid hormone production. Have they ordered any additional lab's that would look at your antibodies? TPO and thyroglobulin would be 2 to ask about.


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

She has not ordered any extensive labs. I didn't know if it was ridiculous of me to look into an endocrinologist? My hair is falling out in clumps and I refuse to listen to someone saying that it's normal. I have been so frustrated with the amount of exercise I do as well as dieting and gaining weight.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd say wait until you have the u/a results and then figure out if you want a specialist or not.

Sometimes u/s results can have a surprising impact on care. Also, endos aren't always the best kind of doc for thyroids. I do see one and have had luck but sometimes ENTs are a great option, particularly if you have an abnormal u/s.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Most people do not have good luck with Endo's because they focus so much on TSH results only,


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Most people do not have good luck with Endo's because they focus so much on TSH results only,


That's really good to know! I had a friend that recommended one but I will do some more research on doctors.


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> I'd say wait until you have the u/a results and then figure out if you want a specialist or not.
> 
> Sometimes u/s results can have a surprising impact on care. Also, endos aren't always the best kind of doc for thyroids. I do see one and have had luck but sometimes ENTs are a great option, particularly if you have an abnormal u/s.


Yes I am waiting to do the ultrasound and then talk with my doctor. I just have kept my options open for a second opinion.


----------



## Subxisting (Jul 6, 2017)

So my u/s showed a "mildly enlarged" thyroid. No nodules. My doctor says everything is good. Is any kind of enlarged thyroid "good"?


----------

